# cycling question



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

how can i go about cycling my 75 gallon the quickest?? can i add all the gravel from my 29 gallon and my old filter and water??? is that safe?? please help will have my 75 in a couple weeks

whee can i get bio spira


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea gravel and filter from an established tank will help quicken the cycle. I think you might be able to order Bio Spira from Marineland's website but im not sure though.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You can get it here bio spira. Transferring an established filter is your best bet.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

cycling blows...


----------

